# Broadway Limited Trains



## danpuckett (Dec 31, 2014)

I have questions about the brand Broadway Limited. Any input will be much appreciated.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Great models, great decoders. Their customer service is outstanding. They are very concerned about any of their products not operating properly.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Ditto the customer service. I bought a used BLI loco. When I had some problems, they were very helpful and sent me a small part free -- even though they got no money from me.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I have purchased 13 BLI locomotives over the past ten years. I have sent three back for repairs, two of which were my fault. Only one of the three repairs cost me anything but shipping costs. As a result of the quality of the product and the service, I have enjoyed my BLI steamers immensely.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Beautiful machines that run really well. But too rich for my blood.


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

I have one Paragon 3 Pennsy M1B, and three P2 Y6Bs, one P2 A Class, two P2 USRA Light Pacifics, a USRA Light Mike (with Tsunami sound installed), a Pennsy J1 2-10-4, four Pennsy I1SAs, a Brass Hybrid 4-12-2, a Reading T1 Northern, a Santa Fe 3751 class Northern, and an N&W J class (with a QSI Titan sound decoder in it). I also have two of their SD40-2s and a C30-7. All are excellent locomotives, give or take a mechanical tick here and there, excellent detail, and good power (although the J1 doesn't pull as well as MR advertised, and the SD40-2s make some gear noises). All three diesels are on a par with Atlas diesels in terms of pulling power.

Those three Y6Bs, however, are absolute beasts, and the A class (N&W 1218) ain't half bad, either. Between their all-die-cast-metal construction, and pairs of traction tires on both front and rear engines, any one of them will take upwards of fifty cars up my club's helix track without breaking a sweat. One of my favorite trains to run is an eighty five car coal drag (using the Norfolk and Western as an archetype) with a Y6B and an A class up front, and another Y6B shoving away at the rear. While it's certainly an impressive train (it takes up two full turns of our helix track), it's really little more than a warm up for those engines. They could probably handle twice as many cars (N&W prototype train length).


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

I have:a pair of centipedes,a pair of e-8s ,2 gg1s,2 I-1 sa, 2 J-1s,2 t-1s,3 m-1 a/bs in paragon 1,2 and 3,an h-10,and an sw 7.they are all great runners.I had a problem with my paragon 2 m-1,BLI fixed it quickly and correctly.I am happy with them and have the L-1 ordered.


----------



## Lizard Road (Aug 5, 2015)

Has anyone tryed the new paragone 3 rolling thunder with the the sound speaker yet?


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I picked up a BLI heavy mike for $100 from a friend and it is a great looking locomotive. Although I operate DC only, I got it because a mike is the largest locomotive that I would run on my layout. I already had a couple of light mikes and the looks of the heavy was fantastic for a plastic locomotive. 

The sound I can really do without, but it is very good. The slow speed control is also excellent. The only problem I think I may have is trying to get an operating coupler on the pilot. 

An outstanding steam locomotive. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOmh90pg4aE


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

I agree, I really love my GS-4 Daylight. Currently I don't have a big enough layout to run my Daylight passenger trains. For now it's in a case on display at least. Sometimes I could do without the sound as well. I enjoy though especially when I would just sit back watch it roll pulling my 12 car daylight passenger train.


----------

